# New Server Issues Thread



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

If anyone has any problems with the new server, please post them here!

Thanks


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm aware that the Likes system is currently unavailable. It's been disabled because it isn't compatible with the latest version of vbulletin.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

All fine here with me mate:thumb:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

BigTrev said:


> All fine here with me mate:thumb:


Thanks


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Whoop! Well done lorian


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I feel lost without likes! :laugh: I keep going to like posts but then it's not there!


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Are likes gone for good then?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Katy said:


> I feel lost without likes! :laugh: I keep going to like posts but then it's not there!


Hey I absolutely hate the no likes thing now,,,it will ruin the forum to a big degree imo:sad:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Katy said:


> I feel lost without likes! :laugh: I keep going to like posts but then it's not there!


Fu*k me l just went to " like " that post...

What a dingbat !!

:lol:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

All the no likes thing will do is have threads pages long with quotes to say you like what a person said,,,seems daft


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

BigTrev said:


> All the no likes thing will do is have threads pages long with quotes to say you like what a person said,,,seems daft


I like what you said there...


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Asouf said:


> I like what you said there...


Thanks mate I like your reply


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> Fu*k me l just went to " like " that post...
> 
> What a dingbat !!
> 
> :lol:


Ha ha...and I went to do the same for yours!! :laugh: :no: It's just become habit now!!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Thanks mate I like your reply


*liked*


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> All the no likes thing will do is have threads pages long with quotes to say you like what a person said,,,seems daft


It's not Lorian's choice! The previous likes system was a plugin that isn't compatible with this version of vbulletin. If it's possible, he'll be bringing in a different likes system that is compatible.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Katy said:


> It's not Lorian's choice! The previous likes system was a plugin that isn't compatible with this version of vbulletin. If it's possible, he'll be bringing in a different likes system that is compatible.


I like what you said:laugh:

Yeah I really hope so as this aint gunna work


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

resten said:


> *liked*


Also liked this:laugh:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> I like what you said:laugh:
> 
> Yeah I really hope so as this aint gunna work


To be fair, the likes system hasn't been around that long. Everyone coped fine beforehand. But, I do like the Like system...it's a nice, easy way to show you like a post and it's nice to log on to find you have likes too


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Katy said:


> To be fair, the likes system hasn't been around that long. Everyone coped fine beforehand. But, I do like the Like system...it's a nice, easy way to show you like a post and it's nice to log on to find you have likes too


Definitely will be a big miss for a lot on here for sure plus saved on a lot of unneeded quotes


----------

